# רכב בארה"ב - לקנות חדש או משומש או ליסינג?



## urirUS (19/6/11)

רכב בארה"ב - לקנות חדש או משומש או ליסינג? 
אני בטוח שהויכוח הזה בארה"ב לא פחות ממה שיש בארץ. (אנחנו חושבים על רילוקיישן לאיזור טקסס דאלאס) בכל מקרה, האם יש למישהו דעה עם יתרונות וחסרונות? באופן כללי הדרישות הן די פשוטות: רכב ראשון (חייבים שיהיה כבר מהיום\שבוע הראשון) - לעיקר הנסיעות, לעבודה ובין עירוניות, משפחתי (נשואים + 1 בן שנתיים), אם אפשר להתפנק קצת אז יופי (אבל רק קצת) רכב שני (כנראה לא בשלב הראשון) - לנסיעות מקומיות קצרות, אפשר קטן ופשוט יותר הנקודות שלי: ליסינג מצד אחד - התשלומים החודשיים על ליסינג נמוכים וזה נותן חופש מסוים שאם לא הולך לנו אז אחרי שנתיים אפשר לחזור בקלות ללא התחייבות עם האוטו. מה גם שבתשלום נמוך ראיתי שאפשר לקחת רכבים נחמדים מאוד. ליסינג מצד שני: ברוב העסקאות כמות המיילים היא די נמוכה. מה גם שתנאי סיום הליסינג לא ברור. קניית חדש מצד אחד: לא מחוייב לכלום והכל באחריותי, בהנחה שמסתדרים עם תוכנית מימון נוחה. קניית חדש מצד שני: במקרה ונחליט לחזור אחרי שנתיים - ניתקע עם נכס שלא ברור לי איך להפטר ממנו. קניית משומש: פשוט מפחיד להידפק כי לא יודעים ממי ואיך לקנות. מפחיד לשפוך סכום כסף רציני ולהתקע עם גרוטאה ולחפש מוסך שידפוק עוד יותר... תודה לכולם מראש על ההערות והארות  א.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

לגבי ליסינג וקנייה. 
דבר ראשון - רכב מקבלים במקום - בין אם זה קנייה או ליסינג. רואים - עושים נסיעת מבחן - מתמקחים (המון) על המחיר חותמים ולוקחים את האוטו. לגבי ליסינג המחירים הזולים שאתה רואה בדרך כלל כוללים 10,000 מייל לשנה, ניתן לקחת עם 12,000 או 15,000 מייל - יוצא יותר זול אם קונים מראש את המיילים. קח בחשבון שאם יהיה לכם רכב שני אז המיילים יתחלקו עם עוד רכב. אם אתם עושים יותר מ15,000 לשנה לאוטו - לקנות לא לעשות ליס. לגבי סיום ליס - ניתן למצוא ליס ל24/36/39/42 חודשים , ניתן דרך אתרים מסויימים לעשות SWAPALEASE כלומר אם יש צורך לצאת מהליס ולהעביר אותו לאחר, התהליך יחסית מאוד פשוט . אנחנו סיימנו כבר 2 רכבי ליס . רכב שלישי עשינו SWAP של מישהו שחזר לארץ אחרי 6 חודשים, רכב רביעי לקחנו לא מזמן. את הרכב השלישי אני שוקל לקנות בסוף התקופה. לדעתי ליסינג זה פיתרון מצויין - הם בודקים ומשערכים את עלות הרכב בסוף התקופה - למשל . מאזדה חדשה עולה 20,000$ לאחר 3 שנים הרכב יהיה שווה 13,000$ , הם ממנים לך את ה7000$ לחלק ל3 שנים למשל (195$) + ריבית (תלוי באשראי). אם אתה רוצה לקנות בסוף התקופה ב13,000$ תוכל גם לקבל מימון על הרכב.


----------



## urirUS (20/6/11)

תודה  200$ לחודש למזדה 6 זה אחלה מחיר 
אני מניח שזה לא כולל טיפולים ותיקונים וביטוחים. נכון? מה לגבי סיום ליסינג? יש איזה שהם הגבלות בזמן החזרה? את הרכב השני כנראה נקנה מאוחר יותר... מה לגבי רישיון? הבנתי שבשלב מסוים אהיה חייב לעבור טסט מקומי? (אני מגיע עם ויזה L) בברכה, א.


----------



## eladts (20/6/11)

בארה"ב הליסינג הוא בד"כ מימוני בלבד 
לא תפעולי כמקובל בארץ והכי חשוב, לא מסובסד בשום צורה. כיוון שהליסינג הוא בעצם סוג של הלואה, זה ממש לא רלונטי למי שרק הגיע ואין לו הסטורית אשראי. באופן מעשי תצטרך לקנות את הרכב שלך במזומן. ברוב הסטייטים יש תקופת זמן שאחריה חייבים לנהוג עם רשיון מקומי ובד"כ הוצאתו כרוכה בתיאוריה וטסט. אין הרבה טעם שתקנה אוטו לפני שיהיה לך רשיון מקומי, כי רוב חברות הביטוח לא יבטחו אותך עם רשיון זר בלבד או שיקחו פרמיות בשמיים.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

מימוני זה ברור 
מבחינת קניה והיסטוריית אשראי - החברה שאיתה אני עושה רילוקיישן מקשרת אותנו לחברת International AutoSource שהם אמורים לספק רכב ומימון בתנאים רגילים כאילו יש לנו היסטוריית אשראי טובה. כיוון שאני מגיע (אם זה יקרה) עם ויזת L - אני מניח שלא תהיה בעיה עם SSN והוצאת רישיון מקומי במהירות מה שיוזיל את עלויות הביטוח בכל מקרה. נכון?


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

הביטוח לא יהיה זול כי אין לך עבר ביטוחי 
ואתה גם נחשב נהג חדש . אבל אין ממש מה לעשות לגבי זה.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

הדבר היחיד שאפשר לעשות 
זה להזדרז במהירות המירבית להוציא רישיון מקומי. נכון? תוך כמה זמן יהפוך הביטוח למחיר רגיל?


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

מחיר רגיל ... יקח כמה שנים. 
באופן עקרוני תקופות הביטוח הן בחצאי שנה , אני מניח בשנתיים הראשונות בכל חידוש תעשה בדיקה מחודשתואתה אמור להראות ירידה בעלות, בהנחה שלא יהיו לך עברות תנועה או תאונות.


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

תודה


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

ליסינג 
כמו שכתבו לך - הליסינג הוא מימוני בלבד, לא כולל כלום מעבר לרכב. במהלך הרכישה אתה משלם את עלות הרישוי של הרכב ל5 שנים. לרכבים חדשים כמעט ואין עלות של טיפולים ואין צורך להעביר או לשלם טסט שנתי למשך 5 שנים ראשונות. לגבי סיום לא הבנתי את השאלה - אתה לוקח את הרכב ב1 לאוגוסט ב2011 אתה מחזיר אותו ב1 לאוגוסט 2014. כמו שציינתי קודם אם אין לו CO-SIGN - כלומר העבודה ערבה להלוואה הסיכויים לבל ליסינג מאוד נמוכים , כמו כן חלק מהחברות לא יאשרו לך ליסינג או רכישה ללא רישיון מקומי, בנוסף חלק מחברות הביטוח לא יבטחו אותך ללא רישיון מקומי - עלות של הביטוח ... בין 200-400$ לחודש תלוי בביטוח ובסוג הרכב. רכבי ליסינג דורשים ביטוח מקיף מאוד . עוד דבר - המחירים שכולם מפרסמים זה ל10,000 מיילים שזה יחסית נמוך לבעלי רכב יחיד ולאנשים עם הסטוריית אשראי מצויינת +, חלק מהמחירים כוללים "החזרים" שלא יהיו רלוונטים לגביכם כמו מחזיר רכב ישן - בוגר אוניברסיטה, לקוח ותיק וכו'. המלצה שלי- רכב שכור לחודש הראשון, תדאגו לרישיון מקומי ותעשו סקר שוק לגבי רכב ואז תחליטו.


----------



## eladts (20/6/11)

אולי בני ג'רסי זה אחרת 
אבל במסצ'וסטס עושים גם עושים בדיקת תקינת כללית (state inspection) גם לרכב בן פחות מ-5. את הבדיקה ניתן לעשות כמעט בכל מוסך, החל ממוסך מלוקק של דילר וכלה במוסך מצ'וקמק בתחנת דלק. בנוסף לבדיקה ולתשלום עליה, יש גם מס שנתי לרשות המקומית בה אתה מתגורר, עבור הזכות להחנות את הרכב בשטחה.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

טוב לדעת - בעסה לכם ... 
על הרכב שלי יש מדבקה עד 12.2016 . את הרישוי כמובן שילמתי ל5 שנים קדימה - אבל אין צורך בבדיקה או תשלום נוסף.. ועוד בשביל להחנות בMA .. נראה לי שאני נוסע לבוסטון - סתם - רק בשביל להחנות .. ולא לשלם..


----------



## eladts (20/6/11)

מצד שני 
אין אצלכם תחנות דלק בשרות עצמי, אז אם אתה מגיע אתה יכול גם להנות מהחוייה של לתדלק לבד.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

זה דווקא תענוג שאני לא מתגעגע אליו. 
זכורה לי פעם תחנת דלק אלון ליד צומת רעננה שפשוט התמלאתי כולי בדלק... היה 3 בבוקר ועוד כל מיני תירוצים. BOTTOM LINE  - לא חסר לי , מדי פעם אני מתדלק את מLAWN MOWER לי זה מספיק "חוויה".


----------



## eladts (21/6/11)

אבל רק כדי שלא נהיה כמו שאר העולם 
בעמדות לתדלוק עצמי במסצ'וסטס אי אפשר לנעול את ההדק של פית התדלוק - צריך לעמוד וללחוץ עליו במשך כל זמן התדלוק. בטקסס לא היה את השגעון הזה.


----------



## דני בחר (22/6/11)

זה יכול להציל חיים 
חשמל סטטי ודברים כאלה, גגל את זה ותבין על מה אני מדבר


----------



## Boston Guy (20/6/11)

קשים החיים בטקסצ'יוסטס 
המדבקה תקפה לשנה - ורוב ה traffic stops של המשטרה העירונית אצלנו (לפחות לפי הבלוג שלהם) מתחילים בגלל expired sticker. השוטרים פשוט יושבים בניידת שלהם ברחוב הראשי ו"צדים" אנשים שהמדבקה שלהם אינה בצבע הנכון. הקטע של החניה קצת מטעה. משרד הרישוי "מלשין" לעירייה (לפי הכתובת של רשיון הנהיגה שלך) שיש לך אוטו ומה פרטיו - והעירייה  מטילה על זה excise tax - אגרה שנתית של 25 דולר על כל 1000$ שווי אוטו. מתחכמים האנשים, ומחזיקים רשיון נהיגה מניו המפשייר על הכתובת של בית הקייץ שלהם...   ולכן להמון מכוניות יוקרה יש לוחיות של out of state - ניו המפשייר, טקסס וכיוצ"ב.


----------



## AdiNH (21/6/11)

לא הבנתי,גם אני בNH משלם אגרה שנתית


----------



## Boston Guy (21/6/11)

Excise Tax? שני אחוז וחצי משווי הרכב?


----------



## AdiNH (21/6/11)

בNH קוראים לזה Municipal fees 
$287  יונדאי 2010


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

על רכב חדש ? בן פחות מ5 שנים ?


----------



## eladts (21/6/11)

זה שהרכב מעל 5 שנים זה לא סיבה 
להפסיק לשלם. יש להם נוסחה לפיה הם מחשבים את אובדן הערך, שמוסברת בקישור. את הקישור הזה מצאתי שקיבלתי את הודעת התשלום של המס הזה בפעם הראשונה והייתי בטוח שזה פישינג בסגנון עדות ניגריה.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

אתה מכיר את International AutoSource? 
זה החברה שממליצים להתקשר איתה על מנת לקבל מימון נוח ולא להתקל בבעיות היסטורית אשראי. 10000 מיילים זה ממש מעט לא? רק נסיעה לעבודה תהיה לי בסביבות 30 מייל. שזה אומר סביבות 15000 מייל רק נסיעות עבודה צפויות. כשהצפי הוא לטייל הרבה... אבל תודה על העצה, כשנגיע לגשר הזה נצטרך להעריך מה תהיה העלות עם כמות מיילים כפולה לפחות. חודש ראשון כנראה באמת יהיה רכב זמני שכור. לעשות רישיון מקומי אפשר באמת תוך זמן כל כך קצר של חודש בלבד?


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

לא מכיר את החברה. 
לא מכיר אף חברה שאומרת - אין בעיה לא מכירים אותך אבל ניתן לך הלוואה בחינם כי אנחנו אנשים טובים. לגבי רישיון מקומי, בNJ אפשר לעשות הכל בכמה שעות כי לא צריך טסט - עושים תיאוריה, בדיקת ראייה , מצטלמים ומקבלים את הרישיון במקום אחרי 5 דקות . בNY צריך לקבוע טסט אז זה לוקח בחודש, תבדוק באתר של ה DMV של TX איך זה שם. שוב , לנו על רכב אחד יש 10K ועל רכב שני 15K , לנו זה מספיק מעל ומעבר כי אני עובד מהבית . חשוב שוב לציין שכדאי מראש לקחת עם יותר כי החיוב על מיילים עודפים בסוף הליס זה ממש שחיטה.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

הבנתי תודה


----------



## eladts (21/6/11)

בטקסס צריך תיאוריה וטסט 
כדי לגשת לתיאוריה פשוט ניגשים למשרד הרישוי ומחכים בתור (שיכול להיות גם 4 שעות). כאשר עוברים את התיאוריה קובעים תאריך לטסט שיכול להיות אפילו באותו יום אם הגעת מספיק מוקדם. לטסט צריך להגיע עם רכב בעל ביטוח תקף ובלם יד באמצע. אם יש לך רשיון זר אין צורך בנהג מלווה, אנחנו הגענו לטסט ברכב שכור כשאנחנו נוגים בו ולא היתה שום בעיה עם זה.


----------



## UKjewishboy (21/6/11)

אם ביטוח יכול להגיע ל $400 בחודש וליסינג זה ע 
עוד $200 אז זה יוצא $600 בחודש לליסינג. כשהייתי שבוע בארה"ב השכרתי דרך HERTZ ודרך שימוש בקודים באינטרנט מחיר ממש טוב של $200 כולל ביטוח בלי השתתפות עצמית - לשבוע שלם, מחיר כולל מיסים וכו', וזה היה ממש מצויין. אני חושב שכבר עדיף להשכיר רכב מחברה רגילה ולהנות מביטוח אוטומטי במקרה כזה, לא? אולי אפשר למצוא דילים שלהם לשכירות לטווח ארוך אם המחירים של הליסינג מהצד השני לא רחוקים מהמכירים של שכירות רגילה.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

לא הבנתי את החשבון 
איך יוצא ששכירות ב-200 לשבוע זה יותר זול מליסינג + ביטוח 600 בחודש ?


----------



## UKjewishboy (21/6/11)

זה לא 800 לחודש מול 600 לחודש 
ברור שחשבון פשוט מראה ש 800 > 600, אבל התכוונתי לומר שאולי אם בן אדם רוצה להשכיר לתקופה מאוד מאוד ארוכה של מספר חודשים או שנים, אולי אם HERTZ כרגע נותנים לך רכב ב $200 לשבוע כולל הכל אז אולי לטווח ארוך הם גם יעשו את זה $150 לשבוע וכו'. הרי ברור שמי שמשכיר לשבוע, הוא לא כמו אחד שישכיר לשנה - כי מי שמשכיר לשנה יקבל הצעה הרבה יותר טובה. סתם לדוגמא - הלכתי הרגע ל HERTZ.com ועשיתי חיפוש לרכב מהיום ביוני עד לאותו יום בדצמבר - וקבלתי הצעות של בערך $750 לחודש בלי להכניס קודים של PROMOTIONS ובלי כמובן לדבר עם משהו בטלפון שם ולנסות לארגן מחיר יותר זול - אז אני פשוט חושב שאולי כדאי לבדוק עם חברת השכרה רגילה אם כבר לא יצא יותר זול דרכה להשכיר.


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

OK שווה לנסות


----------



## RoyG NJ (22/6/11)

אני אחסוך לך זמן וכסף 
שכירות תמיד תהיה יקרה יותר בראייה שנתית.


----------



## Boston Guy (20/6/11)

רוי - מי יתן לו ליסינג כשאין לו קרדיט הסטורי? 
אני לא חושב שההמלצה שאתה נותן לו רלוונטית לגביו. מזדה 3 ב 195$  לחודש מקבל מישהו עם קרדיט סקור של 800  - לא אדם ששלשום נחת בארה"ב.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

הוא אומר שהעבודה "מסדרת" לו את הליסינג. 
כשאני הגעתי גם לי עשו CO SIGN חתמתי על ליס, שבועיים אחרי שהגעתי , כך שזה אפשרי - אם הם באמת מתכוונים לעשות את זה.


----------



## eladts (20/6/11)

הוא גם חשב שהליסינג הוא תפעולי 
אז יש סיכוי שהוא הניח שפה זה כמו ישראל. בד"כ בארה"ב נותנים משכורת ואולי ביטוח בריאות מסובסד והשתתפות בחסכון פנסיוני. אין רכב חברה, אין קרן השתלמות ואין את שאר מקלטי המס המקובלים בישראל.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

בשביל זה אנחנו פה לא ? 
שואלים שאלות .. מקבלים תשובות. אתה שם לב שתשובות וניסיון של אחד הוא לא בהכרח של השני. עם הזמן - הוא יעשה התאמת ציפיות וילמד יותר.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

אכן כן  
ואני מודה לכולם שתורמים קצת מהניסיון לקראת הלא נודע שלי


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

לא חשבתי כך  
אני כן עושה בדיקה קצת לפני שאני שואל אבל בסופו של דבר היה לי חשוב לוודא


----------



## Boston Guy (20/6/11)

איפה הוא כתב את זה? לא ראיתי. 
לא ראיתי (אולי פיספסתי) שעבודה "מסדרת" לו את הליסינג.


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

בשירשור אחר - אתה צריך לעקוב..  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=25&MessageId=153222183 "האמת שבתהליך שלי יש חברה מקומית שדואגת להזמין את הרכב ליסינג או החדש שיחכה לי כבר ביום ההגעה שלי. כנראה בגלל שהחברה שדרכה אני חושב לעשות רילוקיישן היא די גדולה. כלומר, כשאלת המשך, ברגע שנושא האשראי כנראה מטופל על ידם, מה כדאי? לקנות או ליסינג? ולמה?"


----------



## Boston Guy (21/6/11)

עכשיו הוא בילבל אותי לגמרי... 
אותה "חברה מקומית שדואגת להזמין את הרכב ליסינג או החדש שיחכה לי " שהוא מדבר עליה - הכוונה לחברה עבורה הוא יעבוד? או איזו חברה שנותנת שרותי רילוקיישן? לרגע נדמה ממה שכתוב שהחברה ששולחת אותו תממן לו את הרכב - אבל אחר כך אנחנו מבינים שהוא בעצם ישלם על האוטו . אז מה זאת אומרת "יקנו עבורו רכב חדש" - הרכב יהיה על שמם? הוא ייפה את כוחם לרשום את הרכב על שמו? מי ישלם עליו ואיך? כנל לגבי ליסינג - מי יחתום על ניירות הליסינג בשמו, ואיך בדיוק (בלי יפוי כח)? הם יעשו לו קו-סיין? הוא כותב "בהנחה שהם מטפלים באשראי" - ההנחה הזו אוששה איכשהוא? נראה לי שיש שם הרבה הנחות בסיס לא נכונות וציפיות שבאות ממקום אחר...   שנינו יודעים שבאמריקה, מי שלחוץ יכול להכנס לדילרשיפ - ולצאת אחרי שעה בנהיגה באוטו החדש שלך. לא צריך אף אחד ש"יזמין לך אוטו מראש" שיחכה לך (אלא אם כן בא לך דווקא איזה אוטו נדיר ויקר המציאות).


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

הבהרה 
אני שוקל רילוקיישן עם חברת הייטק בינלאומית שאני עובד בה בארץ. כחלק מהתהליך הם מספיק שירות של International AutoSource שלפי מיטב הבנתי אמורים לספק רכב בנתאי מימון נוחים למרות חוסר בהיסטוריית אשראי. כמו כן החברה שלי גם נותנת רכב זמני לחודש או חודשיים הראשונים, אבל כנראה בניסיון לחסוך את זה השיתוף פעולה גם אומר שאפשר להזמין את הרכב החדש מראש באותה עלות ולבטל את הצורך בכרב זמני. אני באמת לא לחוץ על כלום, הפחד הכי גדול הוא בזבוז כסף מיותר על ההתחלה. אין לי בעיה גם לבלות שנה בסוברו בת 10  במקרה הצורך...


----------



## RoyG NJ (20/6/11)

אני דרך אגב קיבלתי 195 על מזדה 6 עם פחות מ800 
אבל כן - בלי CO SIGN - אין מצב ללא DOWN PAYMENT גדול.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

מה זה בדיוק CO SIGN? 
והאם מעסיקים נוהגים לתת שירות זה? (בטח משהו כמו ערבות? נכון?)


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

מישהו שחתום איתך על החוזה 
כך שאם אתה לא משלם הם אחראים . כמו שהיה פעם בארץ עם משכתנא.


----------



## וויזרד עוף (21/6/11)

אני חושב שאני מכיר 
את מה שאתה מתאר - זו חברה צד ג', שאיכשהו החברה שלה משלמת לה (מנוי לשנה או משהו כזה), והם מארגנים ליסינג וכל השאר? אם כן - כדאי לך לבדוק טוב מה הם באמת מציעים לעומת מה שזמין בשוק. אני, לדוגמה, לקחתי כרטיס אשראי דרכם (לימיט גבוה, וכרטיס עם cash back מעולה) - אבל דווקא רכב לא הייתי לוקח. הם מפרסמים שאתה יכול לקחת רכב במחיר "נמוך מהמחיר שהיצרן מפרסם" - מצד שני, אף אחד לא קונה במחיר הזה... אז נכון שתוכל לקבל ליסינג בריבית סבירה, אבל ממחיר ראשוני כנראה גבוה יותר... אם אתה יכול לקנות אוטו (חדש או משומש) במזומן - גם תוכל לעשות שופינג בין דילרים, ולא תהיה תלוי בליסינג. מצד שני - לפחות אחת מחברות היוקרה מודעת לבעיה של אנשי היי-טק שמרויחים הרבה אבל בלי היסטוריית אשראי, ומוכנה לתת הלוואה או ליסינג בלי היסטוריה, אלא רק על סמך סוג הויזה, מכתב מהחברה וכו'.


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

תודה ודוגמא 
הנה דוגמא של הצעות מיוחדות שלהם לאחיות (אני לא אח, אני בהיי טק, אבל זה הדוגמא היחידה למחירים שמצאתי) http://blog.intlauto.com/fords-for-medical-personnel/ מעבר לזה הם לא ממש מפרסמים נתונים אבל זה לפחות reference מסוים... מה אתה אומר על המחירים?  לפי מה שהבנתי זה תשלומים חודשיים למשך 6 שנים. לגבי אשראי ובנק - כנראה שאצטרך לפתוח עוד נושא  כי גם כאן מקשרים אותנו לאחד הבנקים הגדולים שנותן את כל הרטיסים ובגדול "כל מה שצריך". אני לא חושב שהמצב הכלכלי שלי יאפשר לי לקנות רכב במזומן. רוב הכסף ההתחלתי ילך כנראה על ריהוט הבית [כן נותנים מכולה אבל אין לנו הרבה דברים להכניס פנימה  ] כן שאצטרך לבחור בין: לקנות רכב משומש (מפחיד להידפק), לקנות בהלוואה (לא רוצה להיתקע עם נכס במקרה ונחליט לעזוב) או לקחת ליסינג. תודה שוב


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

אתה מראש יודע שתהיה כאן 6 שנים ? 
72 חודשים ב335$ זה 24K ועוד מקדמה של 500$ על רכב ששוה 14K  כמו FORD FIESTA , לא נראה לי כמו דיל טוב...


----------



## urirUS (21/6/11)

כרגע לא ידוע 
כמו שאמרתי, ניסיתי להתיחס לזה כהערכה... אבל כן, נראה בהחלט מחיר מוגזם. מה המחירון הכי אמין בארהב לרכבים? כנראה שאצטרך לחכות להצעת אמיתי רלוונטית לתנאי המעבר שלי. במקרה האחר פשוט אקנה משומש ואתפלל לטוב


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

אתר למחירי רכבים


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

זה משהו כמו המחירון של יצחק לוי? 
כלומר זה הסמכות הכי טובה להשוות מחירים? לצורך העניין אם אני בא עם מזומן ואין עיניני אשראי - זה המחיר הסביר לשלם, נכון?


----------



## RoyG NJ (22/6/11)

תתיחס לזה כמחיר מקסימלי. 
בצורה מאוד שונה מישראל מחירי הרכבים - בייחוד החדשים - ניתנים למשא ומתן מאחר שיש תחרות בין אותם חברות.


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

תודה על העצות


----------



## Boston Guy (21/6/11)

כמו שחשבתי - מעאכרים ששוחטים במחירים 
הם לא עושים לך שום טובות, האינטרנשיונל אוטו האלו... הם קונים את האוטו בעצמם ואז "משכירים" אותו לך...   אם ניקח את עיסקת הפיאסטה שלהם, לדוגמא - הם קונים את האוטו ב 14,000$, ולאורך חדשי העיסקה איתך הם יקבלו ממך 24,620$.   זה אומר שאתה עושה להם רווח של כמעט 100% על כספם ב 6 שנים  -  ובסופה של עיסקה יש להם ביד רווח כ 10,000$ + אוטו בן 6...   ולך לא נשאר ביד כלום. בהנחה שפיאסטה בת שתהיה שווה נגיד 1,500 דולר - שווי השימוש שלך היה 12,500$. שילמת 100% ריבית. שני חוקים למדתי בחיים: 1. חברות "שרותים לזרים" עם המילה "אינטרנשיונל" בשם -  הם מעכרים שמחפשים פראיירים כדי לפשוט את עורם. 2. מחלקות כח אדם בחברות גדולות יודעות להפנות אותך לשני סוגי ספקי שרותים: a. ספקי שרותים שממומנים על ידי החברה (כלומר עולים להם כסף, ומתפרנסים מה retainers שחברות משלמות להם) b. ספקי שרותים חינמיים לחברה שבעצם ממצבים את עצמם מול המעביד כ"אנחנו לא עולים לך כלום - אבל העובד נורא יעריך אותך על זה שאתה מציע את שרותינו". מבחינת המעביד זו נראית עיסקה נהדרת. אפס עלות להם - ואתה מרגיש שחבילת התמיכה מהחברה מצויינת. win win. אבל...  בסופו של יום מסתבר שב 99.9% מהמקרים,  השרותים שלא עולים למעביד כסף לרוב אינם עדיפים בכלום (עלות, תמורה בעד כסף)  ממה שהעובד יכול לקנות לבד בשוק החופשי. ולעיתים קרובות זה ההפך - ספק השרותים יודע שיש לו captive audience של אנשים עסוקים וטרודים, שאין להם זמן לעשות שופינג והשוואות מחירים - ולכן מציע מחירים גבוהים ממחירי השוק עבור שרותיו. די שקוף שזה המקרה בסיפור של "אינטרנשיונל אוטו".


----------



## RoyG NJ (21/6/11)

גם אני לקחתי את הפיאסטה כדוגמא... 
ממש שחיטה...


----------



## sirpad (22/6/11)

אף אחד לא עושה לאף אחד טובה 
גם ההוא שנותן לך ליסינג במחיר ריצפה, תמורת הוכחה שיש לך היסטורית אשראי טובה, לא עושה לך טובה. הניסיון לצייר את החברות האלה, שפונות לקהל שמגיע למדינה ושאין לו היסטורית אשראי, כמאכערים שגונבים לך את הכסף זה לדעתי קצת להגזים, אם לא הרבה להגזים. לא מרמים פה אף אחד, התנאים ברורים (אני מקווה) לכל הצדדים, ושכל אחד יעשה מה שמתאים לו. יש סיכון הרי שהוא לא יתאקלם ויחזור לישראל אחרי חצי שנה, הוא לא רוצה להיתקע עם רכב שהוא לא יכול למכור, אין לו היסטורית אשראי בגלל שהוא חדש בארהב, אז יש מי שמוכן לתת לו סיוע, אבל הסיוע הזה לא בא ממקום של פילנתרופיות, זה בא ממקום של לעשות עסקה מצליחה. מהדרך התבטאות שלך אפשר להסיק שזו בושה לעבוד בכזו חברה, שכן היא מנצלת את החלש. וזה לא המצב, אף אחד לא מנצל אף אחד מעבר לנורמה, או במילים אחרות כולם מנצלים את כולם.


----------



## eladts (22/6/11)

ריבית של 100% ל-5 שנים 
זה יוצא בערך 15% לשנה, שזה סדר הגודל של הריבית שגובים בכרטיסי אשראי על איחור בתשלומים. אז ברור שאף אחד לא פילנטרופ וכל מי שנותן אשראי מרויח מזה, אבל במקרה הזה יש פתרונות הרבה יותר כדאיים.


----------



## Boston Guy (22/6/11)

הנחת היסוד שלך אינה בהכרח נכונה 
אתה כותב " לא מרמים פה אף אחד, התנאים ברורים (אני מקווה) לכל הצדדים". אז זהו - שלא. החברות האלו מתמקדות בקהל מטרה שבהגדרה אינו מכיר את השוק, לא יודע מחירים ולא מתמצא בדקויות. אתה הדוגמא הכי טובה לעניין. אתה לא חי בארה"ב ולא מכיר עסקאות ליסינג של רכב כאן. אתה אולי חושב שאתה מבין את תנאי העיסקה שלקחנו כדוגמא (עיסקת הליסינג של הפורד פוקוס) - והיא נראית לך "הוגנת". אבל מי שחי בארה"ב ומכיר את התנאים של עיסקת ליסינג ממוצעת - מבין עד כמה הדוגמא של  שלקחנו היא outrageous. איפה נשמע על ליסינג לתקופה כל כך ארוכה (תקופה כפולה מהסטנדרטי) - במחיר חדשי שהוא כפול  ממה שמשלם אדם ממוצע עבור אותו אוטו בליסינג קצר בחצי?   הרי רוב ירידת הערך של רכב היא ב 3 השנים הראשונות...   אז הינה - התנאים בעצם לא ברורים לך. עכשיו נניח שאתה האחות שהעיסקה מוצעת לה. היא לא מבינה שהיא עושה עיסקה רעה - שתעלה לה פי 3 מכל אופציה אחרת... זה בדיוק כמו בעל הבית שמשכיר ל"עולה החדש" דירה דפוקה במחיר כפול ממחיר השוק... אז כן - בהחלט יש כאן ניצול של החלש והחדש. נכון שתמיד זה קורה -  אבל זה עדיין לא כבוד גדול in my book.


----------



## sirpad (22/6/11)

אבל תבחן את המקרה מול אלטרנטיבה אמיתית 
דהינו אל תשווא את העסקה מול העסקה שאדם שיש לו היסטורית אשראי טובה יכול לקבל. אתה מכיר את השוק בארהב, בוא תתן השוואה בגדול בין לקנות אוטו חדש ממפעל, לעשות ליסינג מהחברה הזו, לעשות ליסינג מחברה אחרת, או לקנות משומש, לאדם שאין לו היסטורית אשראי, ואין לו רשיון מקומי. בלי לדעת את השוק, אני בטוח שלכל אופציה יש רטיו בין מחיר לסיכון, וככל שהסיכון שלך עולה, המחיר יורד, וככל שהסיכון של המוכר עולה המחיר שאתה משלם עולה.


----------



## Boston Guy (22/6/11)

בקניית רכב חדש או משומש כולם ישלמו אותו מחיר 
גם העולה החדש וגם האזרח הוותיק ישלמו בדיוק כמה שיכולת ההתמקחות שלהם תשיג. ואין כמו הישראלים בהתמקחות ובמסחרה - הרי כולם תופסים אותנו כ middle eastern hagglers. הבעיה היא ב"עלות האשראי". וכאן ההבדל בין עולה חדש בלי הסטורית אשראי ואזרח ותיק. הכי טוב לעולה חדש - לא לקחת רכב באשראי. להצטמצם למה שהוא יכול לקנות במזומן (או לגייס מימון בישראל בתנאים יותר טובים) וכך לא לשלם 15% ריבית לשנה. הסיכון שבלהיכנס לחוזה ל 6 שנים עם ריבית נשך וקנסות יציאה הרבה יותר גדול מאשר הסיכון בלקנות רכב משומש בן 5. משהו בגודל פיאסטה בן  5 יעלה  3,000$ - 5,000$ - ואולי פחות. ואם צריך להפטר ממנו מהר - מוכרים אותו תוך שעה לדילר שיתן עליו מחיר עלוב של חצי מערכו, נגיד...  אבל עדיין כל מה שהפסדת שווה ערך לכמה תשלומי ליסינג בודדים.


----------



## Boston Guy (22/6/11)

ואתה חושב שמעיסקת ליסינג אתה יוצא בקלות? 
אם תיקח, לצורך העניין, את אותה פיאסטה במחיר מופקע ל 6 שנים - ואחרי שנה תחליט לחזור לארץ... אתה חושב שפשוט תחזיר אותה לחברה ודי?   אתה מחוייב לשלם כל חודש - במשך 6 שנים...   אף אחד לא יסכים לקנות ממך את החוזה כי המחיר שאתה משלם מופרע לחלוטין. וחברת הליסינג תחייב אותך בקנסות היסטריים - עד לרמת כל מה שאתה חייב להם עד סוף החוזה.


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

הדוגמא שה אתי מתיחסת למכירה ולא ליסינג 
כל הרעיון שלי בלשקול את ליסינג כאפשרות זה בדיוק להיות מוגבל כמה שפחות בשנתיים הראשונות.


----------



## urirUS (22/6/11)

* שהבאתי


----------



## Boston Guy (23/6/11)

Oops... I missed that 
אז נתקן: בזמן שפורד נותן לקונים הלוואה ל 72 חודש בריבית 5.6%, ובנקים אחרים נותנים הלוואות ל 72 חודש באזור 4.5% - 5%, (כמובן - לאנשים בעלי היסטוריית אשראי טובה), הם (international whatever) מציעים  ריבית של 23% (חישבתי אחורה מהתשלום החודשי). אז כשג'והן דו האמריקאי קונה פיאסטה 2011 ולוקח 13,000$ הלוואה, הוא משלם עלות מימון (ריבית)  של 2,336$ לאורך חיי ההלוואה. כשהאחות הרחמניה הולכת לאינטרנשיונל אוטו, היא תשלם על אותה הלוואה עלות מימון (ריבית)  של 11,000$ - פי 4.7.


----------



## urirUS (23/6/11)

נכון, השאלה מה האלטרנטיבה? 
וזה בדיוק מטרת השאלה הראשית... האחות הרחמניה (כדוגמא) או איש ההיי טק שעושה רילוקיישן ומגיע למקום חדש עם סכום כסף מוגבל - צריל להחליט: לקחת טרנטה ב-$5K (במקרה הטוב ולהמשיך לשפוך עליה כסף במוסכים לא ידועים) או לשלם אחוז מוגזם על ליסינג אבל להינות מרכב חדש וטוב. או לקנות רכב חדש עדיין עם אחוז מימון גבוה מאוד.


----------



## RoyG NJ (23/6/11)

אם יש לך מישהו שיחתום ערבות.. 
בדרך כלל חברות נותנות מענק רילוקשיין או חבילת הטבות. אנשים משתמשים בכסף לשים DOWNPAYMENT גדול על רכב. בשביל לעבור למדינה אחרת צריך מזומנים, אם זה למקדמה על דירה,ריהוט,רכב וכו' אתה יכול לעשות מימון על רכב ישן משנת 2008 שנניח שעולה 12K , שים 5000$ את השאר תממן למשך 3 שנים , אם תשים 40-50% מהערך של האוטו בתור מקדמה , עדיין תשלם הרבה ריבית אבל יש סיכוי שתקבל מימון. עוד דבר - יש חברות שמציעות כחלק מרילוקשיין הלוואה של סכום מסויים,תחילת תשלום בעוד 12 חודשים עם ריבית מאוד נמוכה. תברר..


----------



## Boston Guy (23/6/11)

דעתי האישית - ה"טרנטה" לוקחת בגדול 
אם השאלה היא מה אני הייתי עושה לו הייתי במצב הזה - הייתי מעדיף לקנות רכב משומש ישן מאשר להישחט בריביות. הייתי מותח את עצמי כמה שאפשר ומנסה להגיע לפחות ל 8,000$ - וקונה איזו קורולה או סיוויק שנתון 2003 - 2005. רכב ישן חוסך לך כסף  בפרמיית ביטוח - כי השווי שלו לצרכי נזקים וגניבה קטן יותר. אם תיקח את אלפי הדולארים לשנה שחסוך בריביות ובעלויות הביטוח ותשים אותם בצד, תגלה שתוך שנתיים שלוש יהיה לך גם קרדיט היסטורי וגם מספיק כסף לקנות את האוטו החדש שאתה רוצה. החילזון הוא מהשפ


----------

